

China now has the world's fastest supercomputer - dhruvkaran
http://techbeat.com/2013/06/china-unveils-worlds-fastest-supercomputer/

======
lifeguard
Don't fear China:
[http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0dd_1371394255](http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0dd_1371394255)

